# "Functioning of a drum, float, or water column"



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/kar/815/020/150.htm

Section 4. (4)

What in the world does "the functioning of a drum, float" mean? And there's a comma there.. :blink:


I know what a water column is. . 

We usually "final test" the DWV system with a siphoning hose rammed down thorugh the trap of a toilet, and then blow through it and if water comes back up through the lav, or fixture closest to it, they pass it.

But I was just curious to what that meant.

Thanks in advance!


----------

